# Invasive Teenage Colonoscopy



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello all! Just got word today that after my endoscopy, blood tests, and barium scan coming up normal and no meds being of any help i have to have a colonoscopy. Ive been reading up on here for hours and it looks like the prep plan they gave me is the prefered so thats nice and i picked up a few tips like the cream and prep H gel but i could still use ome advice. I asked by doctor if i would be out and i wasnt sure if he ment versed like i had for my endoscopy (absolutly NO amnesia effect for me) or out like real sedation. ANd with my history i refuse to do it with anything less than absolute sedation!Its not that my endoscopy was bad but in all honesty i was raped and since i clearly remember the last test i have absolutly no intention of remembering anything this invasive. So i guess my main question is can i request total sedation before i get there without telling them about being raped? Im not sure my insirance will cover sedation (im on medi-cal) but i refuse to have the test without it. I know its important to figure out whats going on and get out of this misery but im only 19 its not like im in the likley % for cancer so.... yeah bottom line (no pun intended) no sedation no test so i REALLY need to know how to get that through. And also can you request that you are alone in recovery and to NOT have your family breifed? Im humilated enough i dont need them nosing in on me, im not even telling them what it is. Just told them i need a ride to the hospital on the 20th.Thanks in advance XOXO Natalia


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

{{{{NATALIA}}}}}I'm so sorry to hear about that.... Maybe you can just tell your doctor that there's a mental linkage there? And that you WANT to be knocked out cold?I just had a combo EGD/colonoscopy on Monday, and they did use a sedative through IV. I fell right asleep, but I'm pretty sure I was somewhat aware of what was happening - woke up no problem, and even though I was groggy, I understood and remember what the nurse said to me afterward.Just remember, it is a test and obviously your doctor wants to help you find the answer, so there's nothing to worry about when it happens. It doesn't take too long either...But I would request the need given your situation...Hope it works out for you.


----------



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks ashers86. Been having a bad flare so i havent been on







. But thank you so much for your advice. Im doing the prep now, no fun







i'll try to tell him or at least the nurse becasue im still scared s#itless lol. wish me luck!XOXONatlaia


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Natalia - hang in there! It'll be over soon... as long as they're getting all the testing done, you shouldn't have to go through this again! {{HUGS}}


----------



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Aww ashers86! Your so sweet, thank you sooo much! I can use all the pocket riders i can get! lol sorry that probably sounds strage, i picked it up on another board. it basicly means nice people who have been helpful you think about while your there to get you through it. XOXONatalia


----------

